# FB Local Ads and Reptile Knowledge



## bonzosbuddy (Aug 31, 2013)

At the start of this week we acquired a new bearded dragon whom we have now renamed Squidge. At first I purchased her as a year and a half year old female with heat mat, 3ft tank and heat lamp all for £40. I snapped up the offer and was now the new owner of this beardie. Within an hour of agreeing the owner rang me and said she had sought advice and would like more ie £70 but would accept £65. I agreed on £65 but already I was a bit dubious about the whole sale. Upon arrival at the house later that evening I realised that the beardie had been bought/sold/kept as a status pet. Her claws were so overgrown that as she walked her back and front claws were interlocking and tripping her up. She had been kept on poor sand that was very dusty and her basking rocks were chalk. From the picture I veiwed I was unable to see her claws and thought sh was shedding. Unfortunately the colour was due to the substrate she was kept on whick has set into her scales and I believe has affected her uv intake and natural shedding processes. Her tank was a makeshift viv with wires tacked all over and the base was all chipped and cracked. Most of what we found we discovered when we got her home. Her body condition beneath the chalk appears ok though I'm concerned sh has a fat stomac and her ribs and jaw line appear to be more prominent than normal. Her beard is very saggy and I suspect she may be older than advertised. We don't regret buying her as we know we have given her a better home and she is receiving a daily bath and scrub which is slowly revealing her true colours. Squidge is very tame and good natured but her owner was pretty clueless as to what her needs were. I just thought I would share this with you all as I feel it hghlights many issues


----------



## kirky1948 (Nov 6, 2013)

we had an experience very like yours, we bought a viv and a "2year old" bearded dragon now being new to rearing dragons we thought we had a great buy for £100.when we got viv home we thought we would give it a nice fresh clean, god under about 3 inches of wooden chips the viv was really dirty.looks like it was never cleaned only having new stuff put on top of dirty stuff pooh did it stink!Now the man who sold us the set up said he was a breeder and no longer wanted this female as she had had 3 clutches this year. After comparing her with my sons dragon she has such a saggy belly bit like me and was so lifeless she also had two what looked like broken toes and her one back leg wouldn't work right (loos like calcium deficiency) so we have been giving her extra calcium and lots of TLC and she does seem to be getting a lot better I just wish these people who call themselves breeders would invest a little of their time in caring for their animals instead of overbreeding these lovely little creatures


----------



## jakewool92 (Feb 7, 2014)

thats disgusting. i hope all your animals are getting on well now.


----------

